# Childhood home



## cda (Sep 18, 2019)

so those forums are to grow up most of your childhood in one place or maybe at least half of it in one place,,,

Would you live in the same neighborhood now?????


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 19, 2019)

Nope.... I have moved 21 times in 55 years and worked mostly in government. The childhood home and neighborhood have been taken over by the sprawl of Atlanta. The childhood memories I would not change for anything. To think I could go back and relive or enjoy the memories are over.......due to the selling of property, development, and lack of community that exist today. I have a great number of friends that I stay in touch with, but most of them have moved or relocated. I learned along time ago, Home is where the heart is. I love my wife; therefore home is where she and I choose to live.

grumpy old guy.... and my beautiful bride of 32 years. Happy together!


----------



## e hilton (Sep 19, 2019)

We have moved many times.  I grew up on the south side of chicago in a neighborhood of small single family homes.   No desire to go back.  Wife grew up on a farm in south carolina.  Very rural, long way to go shopping.  Her town has gone down hill because of busineses closing down, so really no desire to go back.  But she still has family there, some who have lived there forever.  I guess if you like sameness its ok ... just not for me.  But sometimes i do have a little envy for people who have deep roots.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 19, 2019)

Who would want to go back to northern Joisey?


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 19, 2019)

I will in fact be visiting my childhood home in 2 weeks. My aunt still lives on the farm. Barely surviving by herself. I tried to make a go of it years ago but found work for me was scarce or in the fields and not much money there. Have moved many times and found as B Bob said, home is where your heart is or you hang your hat.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2019)

I still work in the same City I was raised in, love the city, the two neighborhoods I grew up in...….no thanks, not enough room.

I like my 80 acres of dryland grass around me, and an easy 30 mile commute to work.

Once I retire, I could move north, away from the mass of people, that Newcastle job would be right up my alley, if it paid better.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2019)

Grew up in Broward County Fl. Parents still live in the same home. I have to force myself to go back just to visit.
640,000 people when I graduated in 72. Today almost 2 million people living in Broward County's urbanized area occupying 427.8 square miles of land.
No Thanks I will stay in Montana which is the fourth-largest in area, the 8th least populous, and the third-least densely populated of the 50 U.S. states


----------



## conarb (Sep 19, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> Grew up in Broward County Fl. Parents still live in the same home. I have to force myself to go back just to visit.
> 640,000 people when I graduated in 72. Today almost 2 million people living in Broward County's urbanized area occupying 427.8 square miles of land.
> No Thanks I will stay in Montana which is the fourth-largest in area, the 8th least populous, and the third-least densely populated of the 50 U.S. states



Mountain Man, several of my friends have moved to Montana to escape the overcrowded Bay Area, the last to go I know of is  Rich Breuner, I thought you'd find his obituary interesting, I built him a large home in 1975.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2019)

"Abiding friendships were the hallmark of his life". Sounds like he was a man who cared about others and you where blessed to have known him as a friend.
I also admire him for adapting to a Montana lifestyle of enjoying the outdoors and what Montana has to offer.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes, "then" and "now" differ in different parts of the country. Many of my classmates have bailed for Idaho, Northern CA, Montana and other less populated areas. We choose to stay in a pocket of LA backed by mountains with a view of the sea and downtown from 1400'. Our 117 year old home is irreplaceable with just enough land to grow grapes, fruit and vegetables.   
Memories are forever but tomorrow may not happen for some of us, you never know.


----------



## linnrg (Sep 20, 2019)

if I went back then my family needs to move away - they ain't movin' so I ain't going back!  The cattle ranch was long ago spit up so nothing is the same anyway - do miss the lifestyle of a cowboy.  Going back to Wyoming in October but just for a short trip.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 20, 2019)

Ride em Cowboy!


----------

